# Your advice please? 15mm follicle day 10 when should I ovulate?



## loumo76 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new here and  hoping for some advice!
Have been ttc for 4 years have pcos and am on my
2nd cycle of clomid, 100mg as didn't get any follicles on 50, on my
day 10 scan there was 1 follicle of 15mm and nurse 
seemed confident I would ov, I'm on day 15 now and ov predictor still negative, 
Is there still a chance it will happen? Other slight concern is that I am still spotting after
Very heavy and long period, is ov possible while this is happening? Not sure when do give up ov testing for this month? Want this to work so much Amh is low and am not getting any younger! Lol! 

Would really appreciate any thoughts, words of wisdom or advice!


Thanks

Lou x


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. I cant give you any advice as to when you will ov as everyone is different but I would test every other day from CD9.
I dont have PCOS, doesnt that make the cycles longer soemtimes? 
I seem to ovulate quite early, but then my cycles are shorter than average. 1st round of clomid i tested opk positive CD9 and fell pg i guess a few days later, this time its been CD11, according to the OPK, and that was yesterday, but apparetly clomid and pcos can affect them too?
I think that whatever the issue, when it come sto ttc, a safe rule is to have bms every other day, most of the time and to test from CD9 when taking clomid.
Sorry if i havnt been much use, hope ive helped a bit. Good luck, hope you get a BFP very soon


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Lou

I have the same problems as you

and on my very 1st cycle of 50mg clomid i had a 18mm follicle and i ovulated the next day, 

If you had lots of sex around that time then you have a good chance but as Starzle said test from day 9

I've been testing from day 10 and i ovulated on day 14 1st cycle and day 15 2nd cycle
xx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am on clomid for PCOS and on my first round I had a 17mm follicle on day 12 and they were sure I'd ovulate that day but it didn't happen until day 18, think it can take a bit longer for us with PCOS so don't give up hope!


----------

